# Does anybody run circular mills here?



## Marco (Mar 10, 2012)

My father has a pile of machinery here run by a M5? Minneapolis Moline power unit with a 42" Simmonds with the chance to run a 48" Disston. Tried chainsaw milling for valueable logs with a 133 Sachs and a GB mill, yeah, if it don't fit on the back 2 headblocks put it on the woodpile. Kinda makes me scratch my head to see people suffer with a big dollar 088 or 3140 powerheads that won't hold a candle to the Moline. No voodoo, I feel safer around it than a tablesaw.


----------



## Marco (Mar 11, 2012)

Kinda figured, nobody gonna step up to my 73 year old man taking off a linear foot in 3 seconds, but you tough.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO43p2Wqc08


----------



## brisawyer (Mar 11, 2012)

I do. I run a meadows with 4-71 detroit power. 48" miner saw. I have sawed on this mill since 02 been around a mill since I was 12, I even got cut up, bad in 2005. I have cut over 2 million feet. I know thats not much for big mills. but its a bunch on a handset mill with no automation other than log turner. 
Best thing we ever did was swithch to carbide bits this year. I sawed 65,000 feet last month5sharpened 5 times . I have learned a circle mill is like a woman slighest thing will throw it all outa whack


----------



## logging22 (Mar 11, 2012)

I dont own or run one, but i do log for one. Newer Hurdle. Automatic, log turner, live deck, green chain. Runs a 56 or 60 inch, cant remember. They sawed almost 6 million feet last year. Thats a lot of ties, slabs and dust.:msp_smile:


----------



## Marco (Mar 12, 2012)

brisawyer said:


> I do. I run a meadows with 4-71 detroit power. 48" miner saw. I have sawed on this mill since 02 been around a mill since I was 12, I even got cut up, bad in 2005. I have cut over 2 million feet. I know thats not much for big mills. but its a bunch on a handset mill with no automation other than log turner.
> Best thing we ever did was swithch to carbide bits this year. I sawed 65,000 feet last month5sharpened 5 times . I have learned a circle mill is like a woman slighest thing will throw it all outa whack



Yessir, what I'm talking about. And you don't call a turner by it's real name.


----------



## Marco (Mar 12, 2012)

Carbide bits for people that don't know how to log, that bad you need carbides you, should be sowing oats for the horses you run in the woods.


----------



## brisawyer (Mar 12, 2012)

I dont understand your comment on the carbide. I sawed with simond standalls for 8 years we save soo much time not having to sharpen swaging ect with carbide. I have heard the log turner called a hydraulic racial slur starting with N
I love the sawmill, making the big detroit grunt, nothing like opening a hemlock on a cool morning reminds me of good gin when the sap hits you in the mouth.


----------



## classicfarmer (Mar 13, 2012)

*circular saws*

My 196? all steel Belsaw with 48 Inch insert blade powered by PTO from 1968 4020 makes large oak , ash, and cottonwood logs smaller.The Lumbermate 2000 band mill does the fine work. Both are all manual and labor intensive-very easy to sleep after a day outside.Both came used so the learning never ends.Sawing with steam at W.M.S.T.R. is "vacation"..sawdust IS addictive.


----------



## brisawyer (Mar 14, 2012)

I have seen guys saw with steam on youtube. A lot of the mills I saw on there really seemed to loose rpm in the cut I was wondering on some how they even kept the saw standin up. Idk mabey it was just the video and sound. Never sawed with steam but would love to see it and do it in person.
If im sawing with diesel give me a 2stroke detroit its the only way to saw. Electric is freaking awesome especially if you have a motor properly sized and with a high service factor and plenty of belts.
We saw with a 4-71. We run 5 "C" belts I wish I had 8 or 10. You can get the saw hung in a cut and the detroit will just smoke the belts she says gimme more big boy!
I will put some pics up in a few days. Posting pics here is such a pain in the azz i gotta have plenty o beer on hand before I even attempt.


----------



## n8ghz (Mar 14, 2012)

brisawyer said:


> I will put some pics up in a few days. Posting pics here is such a pain in the azz i gotta have plenty o beer on hand before I even attempt.



I'll second that.


----------



## Marco (Mar 29, 2012)

It's good to hear you are out there, sit here with my 336 Moline that should have been an M5 and wonder WTF.....you got a 088 Stihl on your mill? :msp_tongue:


----------



## chaikwa (Mar 29, 2012)

brisawyer said:


> I dont understand your comment on the carbide.


I don't understand a LOT of what he says. I thought it was just me.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 29, 2012)

Marco, you need to talk to treemonkey. He's got a circle mill with IH D-282 power. Watched him making cants at his gtg a couple weeks ago was impressive.


----------



## beagle69 (Mar 29, 2012)

I've got a Belsaw rig that had been traded and hauled around for yrs and probably never cut a log in it's life. I have a 3 cyl Isuzu powering it and have built lots of cabins,docks,boardwalks, and our house with it!


----------



## qweesdraw (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't own one have a friend with one he built his cabin with and still uses it.
A few folks around here have lost it on the those widow makers.
Guess i will stick with my band mill.
Mark


----------



## MHouse1028 (Mar 31, 2012)

nice sawmill ...always wanted a old belsaw and i'll have one some day...good to see those good ole rigs still goin


----------



## Trever (Mar 11, 2013)

*New toy*

I am getting a "M" model I think; looks like an "M" model anyway. I will settle up with the owner at the end of the week. I plan on constructing the wood leg stands and wood frame (doubled up 2X10s). Any advise would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance and have a blessed evening.

Trever


----------



## discounthunter (Mar 11, 2013)

Marco said:


> It's good to hear you are out there, sit here with my 336 Moline that should have been an M5 and wonder WTF.....you got a 088 Stihl on your mill? :msp_tongue:



circular mills and chainsaw mills are two completely different animals.cost is another big factor. portibility and log size are two more.alot of logs i mill are under 20",over kill for a circular mill set-up,just right for a 143 and an alaskan.

farmer down the road had a big circular mill set-up runs it off an old stream tractor .used to have a big display every year,but shut it down.


----------



## Trever (Mar 25, 2013)

Trever said:


> I am getting a "M" model I think; looks like an "M" model anyway. I will settle up with the owner at the end of the week. I plan on constructing the wood leg stands and wood frame (doubled up 2X10s). Any advise would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance and have a blessed evening.
> 
> Trever



Still don't have it yet. I was sick, then my wife got sick and is just getting over it. Hopefully, the end of this week I will start moving parts of it. Pics forthcoming.

Trever


----------



## Trever (Mar 29, 2013)

*M14*

Here is my latest project that I just bought.
View attachment 287400
View attachment 287401
View attachment 287402
View attachment 287403
View attachment 287404


I will get some treated 2X10s today for the frame. I am going to use the 30' Belsaw plan. 
I will look for a mobile home frame so it can be moved around.
Happy Easter and have a blessed day.

Trever


----------



## Trever (Mar 29, 2013)

*More pics*

View attachment 287405
View attachment 287406
View attachment 287407
View attachment 287408
View attachment 287409


----------



## griffonks (Mar 29, 2013)

Trever said:


> I am getting a "M" model I think; looks like an "M" model anyway. I will settle up with the owner at the end of the week. I plan on constructing the wood leg stands and wood frame (doubled up 2X10s). Any advise would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance and have a blessed evening.
> 
> Trever



That's a project! Thanks for the pics. What do you plan to power it with?


----------



## Trever (Mar 29, 2013)

griffonks said:


> That's a project! Thanks for the pics. What do you plan to power it with?



I hadn't decided yet. Whatever I can find that is governed. Looking for tractor or generator motors 45-80 HP. Would really like to find a diesel in that power range.

It's a project alright. It will be fun and I am not in any hurry.

Trever


----------



## Lookin4lunkers (Mar 31, 2013)

Trever said:


> Here is my latest project that I just bought.
> View attachment 287400
> View attachment 287401
> View attachment 287402
> ...



Nice score, should be a lot of fun. You should start a progress thread


----------



## Trever (Apr 2, 2013)

Good idea. I will when I start moving it. I will move it a little at a time. The owner is in no hurry, but I do want to get it out of his hair soon. More to follow hopefully Friday and Saturday. Have a blessed day.

Trever


----------



## Walnut33 (Apr 3, 2013)

> It's good to hear you are out there, sit here with my 336 Moline that should have been an M5 and wonder WTF.....you got a 088 Stihl on your mill?



Funny, 

What circs out there can cut a 56" slab?

56" blade / 2 = 28"
so....
28" < 56"

Wait how bout this circ blade........60"

60" /2 = 30"
so....
30"<56"

hmm.....



> circular mills and chainsaw mills are two completely different animals.cost is another big factor. portibility and log size are two more.alot of logs i mill are under 20",over kill for a circular mill set-up,just right for a 143 and an alaskan.
> 
> farmer down the road had a big circular mill set-up runs it off an old stream tractor .used to have a big display every year,but shut it down.



Yes...yes... Chainsaw boys are simply a different breed.

36" or less is cute... Go big or go home baby.


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 3, 2013)

Walnut33 said:


> Funny,
> 
> What circs out there can cut a 56" slab?
> 
> ...



How you think they did it back in the day? You run a top blade, thats how. Now you can cut that 80", because once you get through the first time it gets smaller quick.

Chainsaws are great if thats what you got. It ain't ever keeping up to a circular mill.


----------



## Walnut33 (Apr 3, 2013)

I have seen some circs run and man they push out the board foot, no denying that. And the same for the vertical band mills. I have a big walnut company here across the river and they run a vertical band. I have never seen so much wood in my life. The logs that contain steel they rail down to Missouri for the circular. Thats one of the best things about circulars too. Cut through about anything where a chainsaw mill is game over. But the nice wide flitch slabs sometimes make up for it.

Midwest Walnut - Producers of Fine American Hardwoods


----------



## les-or-more (Apr 3, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> How you think they did it back in the day? You run a top blade, thats how. Now you can cut that 80", because once you get through the first time it gets smaller quick.
> 
> Chainsaws are great if thats what you got. It ain't ever keeping up to a circular mill.



When we were running the Belsaw I ripped a slab off with a chainsaw the circle wouldn't clear on a few occasions.


----------



## griffonks (Apr 3, 2013)

Trever said:


> Good idea. I will when I start moving it. I will move it a little at a time. The owner is in no hurry, but I do want to get it out of his hair soon. More to follow hopefully Friday and Saturday. Have a blessed day.
> 
> Trever



Do you know how long that mill sat waiting for you? I would guess in the decades. Good luck and happy tinkering.


----------



## Trever (Apr 3, 2013)

griffonks said:


> Do you know how long that mill sat waiting for you? I would guess in the decades. Good luck and happy tinkering.



About 15-20 years since it was last used. 

Update. I am now a proud owner of an old Detroit 4-53 (non-turbo). I will go get it this Friday and I will have to go through it.


Trever


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 3, 2013)

Trever said:


> About 15-20 years since it was last used.
> 
> Update. I am now a proud owner of an old Detroit 4-53 (non-turbo). I will go get it this Friday and I will have to go through it.
> 
> ...



You may be the first proud owner of a 4-53.


----------



## Trever (Apr 3, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> How you think they did it back in the day? You run a top blade, thats how. Now you can cut that 80", because once you get through the first time it gets smaller quick.
> 
> Chainsaws are great if thats what you got. It ain't ever keeping up to a circular mill.




Top saw will probably be a future addition.

Trever


----------



## Trever (Apr 4, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> You may be the first proud owner of a 4-53.



:msp_wink:


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 6, 2013)

Trever said:


> Top saw will probably be a future addition.
> 
> Trever



They make a mess. But they work slick.


----------



## Trever (Apr 6, 2013)

*4 53 pics*

Here is the old beast! I managed to get it back through the Georgia and Tennessee hills in one piece! Another project! View attachment 288817
View attachment 288818
View attachment 288819
View attachment 288820
View attachment 288821


----------



## Trever (Apr 6, 2013)

*More pics*

More Detroit picsView attachment 288822
View attachment 288823
View attachment 288824
View attachment 288825
View attachment 288826


----------



## Trever (Apr 6, 2013)

*BAck to the Belsaw*

Hopefully will have some more progress on the M14 on Monday and Tuesday. I plan on taking it apart both days after I get off work. Have a blessed evening and rest of the weekend. 

Trever


----------



## Mac88 (Apr 6, 2013)

I like Detroits. What's that thing turn WOT, 1800 rpms or so?


----------



## Trever (Apr 7, 2013)

Mac88 said:


> I like Detroits. What's that thing turn WOT, 1800 rpms or so?



The 2 strokes really like run over 2,000 rpm. I will hold this one back to 1800- 2000 rpm. Peak torque on the 4-53 is around 1900- 2000 rpm. I'll see once I rebuild it. 
We still have its big brother in the Army, the 8V92. I supervise a Field Maintenance Shop in the TN Army National Guard.
We still use it in the HETs and older HEMMTs. I support the HEMMTs at my shop.

Send me an email and I will try to send you the latest Detroit Series 53 service manual. I think its over 1,000 pages if I remember right.
[email protected]

Hope you have a blessed Sunday. I encourage you to attend a Bible believing, Bible teaching church this morning that loves Jesus.
Giving God your life (born again) is the only thing that matters in this world. Be blessed.

Trever


----------



## Mac88 (Apr 7, 2013)

My limited experience is with supercharged -71's. The ones we worked on were redlined at 1800. Those 2-strokers had a unique exhaust note. Thanks for the offer on the download, but I haven't worked on those things old workhorses in ages. The only diesel I tinker with these days is the 7.3 in my truck.

Are you doing a full overhaul, or just the top end?


----------



## Trever (Apr 7, 2013)

Mac88 said:


> My limited experience is with supercharged -71's. The ones we worked on were redlined at 1800. Those 2-strokers had a unique exhaust note. Thanks for the offer on the download, but I haven't worked on those things old workhorses in ages. The only diesel I tinker with these days is the 7.3 in my truck.
> 
> Are you doing a full overhaul, or just the top end?



More to follow on that one. It was advertised and bought with my understanding that it would need "rebuilt". I will need to check a few things out on it. The first thing that I want to do is build or buy a small trailer to keep it mounted to. That way I can move it around easy. I would have to move the sawmill and it in two trips, but it would be worth in case I want to use the motor for multiple applications. I am moving some sawmill components over the next two days Lord willing. 

Trever


----------

